# Redtail Catfish behaving very weirdly!!! HELP!!!



## annaoj (Apr 13, 2010)

hi, I have got a baby redtail catfish more than a week ago and it happen to eat a swordtail about half its size. Everything was fine until a few days ago it started to struggle and coil u its body, swirling and spinning frantically in the water. It is still alive til now but it always seems to be grasping with all the spinning. What happen to it? Anyone pls help!*H2


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

My consern is that your fish has whirling disease. If that is the case then there is no treatment. I don't know if there are other diseases that would cause what you describe.


----------



## annaoj (Apr 13, 2010)

hi, thx. I came home to find my catfish dead yesterday... Guess it has gone to a better place now...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Terribly sry to hear that. I love RTCs. Gorgeous cats. They get too big though.


----------

